# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  MICA, "My Intelligent Communication Accessory", smart bracelet, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturers:

Intel Corporation

 Opening Ceremony

----------


## Airicist

"Media Alert: Opening Ceremony and Intel Reveal MICA, 'My Intelligent Communication Accessory'"

by IntelPR in Intel Newsroom 
September 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Intel brings high tech to high fashion with MICA smart bracelet 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> Designed in partnership with fashion company Opening Ceremony, Intel reveals its first luxury smart bracelet for women. This high-tech jewelry comes with its own phone number to display text alerts and other notifications.

----------


## Airicist

Intel MICA Smart Bracelet | First Look 

 Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Today in Chelsea Intel and Opening Ceremony announced the launch of their first collaboration that happens to be a connected smart bracelet called the MICA. It stands alone from your smartphone, as it has cellular radio with 2 years free data from partner AT&T. Jordan spoke to the VP of Biz Dev Ayse Ildeniz.

----------

